# Show your Rick Walker Beardiess beardies



## Pizzalover (May 18, 2013)

I'm getting a couple of RW Hets in a couple of weeks for my Son, he's interested in looking at what people have out there, make his day and pop a few beauties up to ogle over if you would  Happy days indeed, im hoping this is his start into reptiles, hes a huge animal lover and I hope this hobby will stay with him for life ......


----------



## DarkApe (May 18, 2013)

The albino hets are a beautiful gold line, I personally would go for a pair of hypo hets as there offspring lives unlike the albinos who die around 8 to 10 weeks old
here are some of my RW hets




here is my hypo


----------



## scorps (May 18, 2013)

Does Rick have a stable line of albinos or do they all die?

I haven't heard much about it.


----------



## andynic07 (May 18, 2013)

Love the hypo and the middle one at the top BigKevsone.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (May 18, 2013)

they all die


----------



## Pizzalover (May 18, 2013)

MLWReptiles said:


> they all die



what am I missing here? why breed them ?


----------



## jinjajoe (May 18, 2013)

Pizzalover said:


> what am I missing here? why breed them ?



because if u cracked it u would make million


----------



## Pizzalover (May 18, 2013)

jinjajoe said:


> because if u cracked it u would make million



fair enough, im partil to the nice colors tho, the Dunnard I think it is etc, rainbow pattern etc


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 18, 2013)

Pizzalover said:


> fair enough, im partil to the nice colors tho, the Dunnard I think it is etc, rainbow pattern etc



I'm with you, coloured is much better than albino!


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 18, 2013)

This is my Rick Walker girl.


----------



## Pizzalover (May 19, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> View attachment 289995
> 
> 
> This is my Rick Walker girl.



 That's what Im talking about  lovely gurl . heres my boy at the pet shop today, he cant wait till his get here


----------



## Pizzalover (May 19, 2013)

bit expensive for a young one here $200 for a red , $160 for yellow :0


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 19, 2013)

Thanks  Your yellow boy looks pretty good.


----------



## Pizzalover (May 19, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Thanks  Your yellow boy looks pretty good.



that's one at the shop, we haven't got one yet lol


----------



## DarkApe (May 19, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> View attachment 289995
> 
> 
> This is my Rick Walker girl.



just wanting to know if she is from the het line? all of the albino hets i have seen have been a yellow or gold and the odd green one,


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 19, 2013)

This particular girl isn't but I do have an almost pure red het as well, I don't have any photos of her on the computer though.


----------



## Pizzalover (Jul 10, 2013)

ok the Master Chief was scared  

 

 My boy loves his little friend Milo


----------



## SurrealReptiles (Jul 10, 2013)

One of our red Rick Walkers.
Not looking it's best either in this picture.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 11, 2013)

Awesome breed of Bearded Dragon... Very nice


----------



## Pizzalover (Jul 11, 2013)

sweet as, I wish I had a room I could have a whole bank of these critters


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 11, 2013)

Pizzalover said:


> sweet as, I wish I had a room I could have a whole bank of these critters



It's a lot of work! Dragons are beautiful animals though.


----------



## champagne (Jul 12, 2013)

There are albino from rick's line that are now living past 6months. There are a few people doing out crossings and they seem to be getting stronger/living longer. There are adult albino Mitchelli (still with eye problems) but it is possible....


----------



## champagne (Jul 12, 2013)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/1-1-2-year-old-173946/


----------



## Pizzalover (Jul 12, 2013)

im about to change the sand in our enclosure, I got some plasters sand this time, seems a little bit more dust than the pet shop sand, sometimes I wish I could lay my hands on some of the red sand from out Alice Springs way.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Pizzalover said:


> im about to change the sand in our enclosure, I got some plasters sand this time, seems a little bit more dust than the pet shop sand, sometimes I wish I could lay my hands on some of the red sand from out Alice Springs way.


a lot of us are using washed play sand from bunnings $7 for 20kg


----------



## scorps (Jul 12, 2013)

Could some one please pm me ricks contact details.


----------



## sharky (Jul 12, 2013)

SurrealReptiles said:


> One of our red Rick Walkers.
> Not looking it's best either in this picture.



Damn! That's a hot lizard :shock:

I have a little red Rick Walker hatchie girl, hope she turns out to be as stunning as yours! That would make my day


----------



## PetPac (Jul 12, 2013)

*change*

That 'is' a nice animal, (the yellow) are the marks on the head an injury or genetic? Where is the store?


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jul 13, 2013)

the same as me could some one Pm his contact details aswell.


----------



## Pizzalover (Jul 14, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> a lot of us are using washed play sand from bunnings $7 for 20kg


 cheers ill look into that one


----------



## Xcell (Jul 14, 2013)

rick walker male, female and the result of breeding them


----------



## Rushie (Jul 14, 2013)

Excell... is that a hypo/trans lb hatchie?


----------



## 1131035 (Jul 14, 2013)

View attachment 293079
Here is my girl when I got her, now look at her colours!
View attachment 293080


----------



## Pizzalover (Jul 14, 2013)

Xcell I have 3 hypo from Rick as well, and one Red. He was great to deal with, initially I was only getting 1 then decided on another to make freight worth while, he ended up giving me another then asked if id like a red that had some toes missing on the rear foot. Well I couldn't resist the offer  we love seeing the adult pics so we get an idea what we can expect, our young ones are just the same as your offspring. We cant wait to see them grown up  The issue we face now is how we are going to house them and eliminate battles. I like the look of centralbeardeddragons.com rack system. ill like to have 1 display and the others housed comfortably. Any one who reads this and has ideas on that rack type system let me know pls


----------



## Rushie (Jul 14, 2013)

The easiest way to pick hypo's from normals are there clear nails. Correct me if im wrong but I see dark nails on xcells pics. Maybe its just my galaxy.


----------



## Stickman (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## NickGeee (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh these guys look AMAZING!


----------



## mummabear (Jul 14, 2013)

Xcell's baby dragon looks like an albino guys, not a hypo.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 15, 2013)

mummabear said:


> Xcell's baby dragon looks like an albino guys, not a hypo.



Hope not, I thought albinos in beardies were doomed from hatching?


Rick


----------



## Amelia (Jul 15, 2013)

Some lovely Beardeds in this thread.
I don't understand how anyone could want to buy an albino Beardie when they struggle to live past 6 months of age, depressing.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 15, 2013)

Correct Mummabear  Xcell's 'different' hatchie was an albino - unfortunately the little one didn't make it.


----------



## Xcell (Jul 15, 2013)

Yup correct it was an albino. Poor guy only lasted 3 months. It was a complete surprise. When i bought thoughs two dragons as hatchies off Rick they were sold as normals not het for albino. I have passed the pair onto another breeder to help with her projects as i dont wanna work with the albinos anymore.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 15, 2013)

I love the look of that boy Xcell.


----------



## Xcell (Jul 15, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> I love the look of that boy Xcell.



Thanks he was such a character and a crazy breeder. Still waiting to see what you produce this year Flaviruthless.


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if rick walker breads pygmy bearded dragons aswell and if he does can some one please pm me his contact detailes


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Pizzalover (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice eddie


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 13, 2013)

i bought one similar to Eddie's, she came to me during brumation so i put her straight back into brumation here, she came out after about 6 weeks, didnt eat and slowly starved to death $300 gone just like that


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear that jeannine. Mine is such a nice animal and eats superbly


----------



## Mroads75 (Sep 13, 2013)

love the Rick Walkers..... just got my first one today


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks eddie, to be honest its put me off buying another one considering the amount it cost me for her plus postage 

We think she was sick when she came to us (some evidence to suggest this)


----------



## Pizzalover (Sep 14, 2013)

Damn bad luck especially for the pet to die, 
Mroads nice dragon ., how old is this one


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 30, 2013)

Picked up 2 Rick Walker reds today, around 8 months old.


Rick


----------



## champagne (Oct 1, 2013)

Jeannine said:


> i bought one similar to Eddie's, she came to me during brumation so i put her straight back into brumation here, she came out after about 6 weeks, didnt eat and slowly starved to death $300 gone just like that



a lot of the adults are a pain in the *** to get settled and feeding again, I would suggest buying younger ones not his breeders because you have to remember rick doesn't handle much and the lizards live outside in the natural range so really you are buy something very close to ''wild caught''. silk worms seem to do the trick and defiantly worm them...

- - - Updated - - -



Jeannine said:


> Thanks eddie, to be honest its put me off buying another one considering the amount it cost me for her plus postage
> 
> We think she was sick when she came to us (some evidence to suggest this)


did you talk to rick about this? he is a top bloke that is happy to take back animals that aren't settling and refuse to eat.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2013)

yes btsmorphs he is aware she died, he actually rang to suggest to suggest something to pick her up but he was too late and she had already passed

also she was in an outdoor enclosure here


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 1, 2013)

Jeannine said:


> yes btsmorphs he is aware she died, he actually rang to suggest to suggest something to pick her up but he was too late and she had already passed
> 
> also she was in an outdoor enclosure here



You make it sound like Rick Walker is the reason you lost her, would it not of been better to have her come out of the brumation when you recieved her and feed her up from then?

It sounds as though he did not feel at fault and didnt replace her for you?


Rick


----------



## Rickyp (Oct 1, 2013)

Heres some of mine

I have 3 females and 1 male from Rick WalkerView attachment 297854
View attachment 297855
View attachment 297853


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 1, 2013)

Rickyp said:


> Heres some of mine
> 
> I have 3 females and 1 male from Rick WalkerView attachment 297854
> View attachment 297855
> View attachment 297853



Photos not showing for me mate.


Rick


----------



## Rickyp (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## champagne (Oct 2, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> You make it sound like Rick Walker is the reason you lost her, would it not of been better to have her come out of the brumation when you recieved her and feed her up from then?
> 
> It sounds as though he did not feel at fault and didnt replace her for you?
> 
> ...



two sides to every story....


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2013)

i would love to be able to reply to your comment but to do so will get me in trouble 




Rogue5861 said:


> You make it sound like Rick Walker is the reason you lost her, would it not of been better to have her come out of the brumation when you recieved her and feed her up from then?
> 
> It sounds as though he did not feel at fault and didnt replace her for you?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pizzalover (Nov 10, 2013)

Mroads75 said:


> love the Rick Walkers..... just got my first one today


did you buy this one from Rick ? Nice color mate


----------



## saintanger (Nov 10, 2013)

2 rick walker het for albino


----------



## mummabear (Nov 10, 2013)

saintanger said:


> 2 rick walker het for albino



Possible het you mean?


----------



## saintanger (Nov 10, 2013)

mummabear said:


> Possible het you mean?



nope rick said they are het for albino, not possible.


----------



## mummabear (Nov 10, 2013)

There is 2 ways they can be 100% het for albino. 
1. That the mother or father of the babies was an albino. As far as im aware no one has raised an albino to breeding age and bred from it. 
2. That the animals you have bought have actually produced albino babies. I assumed that the ones you have are still babies?


----------



## saintanger (Nov 10, 2013)

mummabear said:


> There is 2 ways they can be 100% het for albino.
> 1. That the mother or father of the babies was an albino. As far as im aware no one has raised an albino to breeding age and bred from it.
> 2. That the animals you have bought have actually produced albino babies. I assumed that the ones you have are still babies?



i know what your saying, but wen i spoke to him and bought them the word possible het was never mentioned just het for albino.


----------



## Pizzalover (Nov 14, 2013)

*..*

Saint, I remember mine at that age  I have 4 from Rick, they are starting to really show some color now, its taken a while but they all are different and are going to be something else I hope .
on another note I walked into the pet store asking about bulk woodies, left with an order of 1kg for $60 .... yip yip beats buying small packets hands down

- - - Updated - - -

Heres a couple of my little guys  ill repost pics, that was a fail .......

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 11, 2014)

75g and colouring up nicely. Really love these Rick Walkers.


Rick


----------



## deviate (Feb 10, 2014)

saintanger said:


> View attachment 300296
> View attachment 300297
> 
> 
> 2 rick walker het for albino



hmmm yes lavender seems to be strong in this young skywalker... Het albino hey hmmm heard something about that the other day. Exciting stuff if so...


----------

